
My Adventures in Psychedelia - prostoalex
https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2019/10/11/my-adventures-in-psychedelia/
======
gaspoweredcat
despite my vast, vast experience with psychedelics i have never once had
anything close to a spiritual or meaningful experience, its entirely possible
i lack the capacity for such things i guess

